# Help me choose new exterior color '83 Santana



## Ginkas (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey, can you help me choose color to my new project, VW Santana '83. Thank you for your suggestions in advance.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Silver


----------



## t.barnes (Jan 2, 2014)

You should do it in that Mk6 Jetta Brown color.


----------

